# name my new fish... =)



## bluesfanstoll (Jul 10, 2011)

i have several new fish that i need to have identified. I adopted them from a neighbor and added them to my cichlid tank but i cant say i know what they are other than african. Any info is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IMAGE 1 = Lionhead Cichlid

IMAGE 2 = SORRY NO HELP HERE

IMAGE 3 = Melanochromis chipokae


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

1. not a rift lake fish, no clue
2. looks like some sort of metriaclima, not sure though. I had some ps. crabro that turned nearly all black at one time. 
3. m. auratus male, good color. Known for being "feisty"


----------



## bluesfanstoll (Jul 10, 2011)

the black ones actually have some white stripes to them. They are going at it with each other nonstop!


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

# 1 is an adult male convict cichlid. it is central american


----------



## bluesfanstoll (Jul 10, 2011)

iron,

that is not a convict bud. The hump excludes that from the convict. I will agree they look similar though

as for the lionhead, its possible, but again, the hump is not quite as protruded as what it looks like it would be. They look like a small frontosa to me. I have no idea though thats why im asking.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Defiantly not a frontosa. Look at where they eye is and how the hump look's.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Old convicts can have a hump... it is indeed a convict.


----------



## bluesfanstoll (Jul 10, 2011)

ya *** got a frontosa as well. i know its not, just a first impression. I really am confused on that one. they seem very docile and calm.

irregardless of what they are, i like em! =)


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Old convicts can have a hump... it is indeed a convict.


Now thinking about it, it does look like a con.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Definately a con in #1


----------



## bluesfanstoll (Jul 10, 2011)

very interesting. theyve lived with africans their whole lives adn see to be perfectly content. i guess ill keep an eye on em though. there are even a bunch of baby bumble bees in there that are not being messed with


----------



## dray420 (Jul 29, 2011)

can i see a pic of the baby bumble bees, please


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol I can't believe how much back and forth there is over that first fish...it is absolutely an adult male convict.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

PS - what's a lionhead cichlid? Never heard that before.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> PS - what's a lionhead cichlid? Never heard that before.


Here are some helpful link's! http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_casuarius.php and http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1353


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

some info on lionheads
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=lionheadcichlid


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Most certainly not a lionhead cichlid. Like others have said, it is a convict.

It is also best to stick to scientific names, instead of names that are commonly used in some areas, but not others.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*Fogelhund,* ya I know it's a CON but *SinisterKisses* asked what it is.


----------



## bluesfanstoll (Jul 10, 2011)

no arguements here. in listening to you guys and looking over the internet a bit, its obvious that it is a convict. Ill get a pic of the baby bumblebees as well as one of the black ones that now has a lot of white striping.


----------



## bluesfanstoll (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The beat up fish on the top is definately a "bumblebee", but these fry look like hybrids.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> SinisterKisses said:
> 
> 
> > PS - what's a lionhead cichlid? Never heard that before.
> ...


I've kept casuarius many times over many years, I have NEVER heard them referred to as "lionheads". Buffalohead and blockheads, yes.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lionhead+cichlid

As said not much like the old convict like cichlid shown. :wink:
And yep the use of Lionhead a real blast from the past.  
Dunno find common names quite useful. Eg Convict gives a better description of the fish than a lattin name. Aquarium Convicts being quite different from a variant that you might find in the wild?


----------

